
Show HN: Become a Web Dev: Learn code, resumes, interviews and more - w_h_user
https://heymentor.co
======
orionblastar
Is it free? I joined up but saw a billing option. It sort of scared me that I
thought it was free to sign up, but might have hidden fees.

~~~
w_h_user
Hey orionblastar. There is a paid option, but we're still refining content.
You can participate for free if you'd like. Just let me know if you run into
any issues and I'll make sure you're taken care of.

Thanks!

~~~
orionblastar
Might want people to know that there is a free option, and a paid option that
leads to more material, help etc.

That way people can sign up for free and see if they like it and upgrade to
paid later on if they like it.

